# vpnc und default - Route

## LinuxTom

Hi Leute,

ich verwende vpnc um in ein bestimmtes Netzwerk rein zu kommen. Soweit so gut. Konfiguriere ich jedoch das alles mit G-Networkmanager (also mnapplet) funktioniert das Internet nur, wenn ide vpnc-Verbindung aus ist. Schalte ich vpc ein, nur die Verbindung in das Netz.

Wer kann mir sagen, wo die Schraube steckt, an der ich jetzt drehen muss, dass bei eingeschaltetem vpnc auch das Internet noch funktioniert. Ich habe schon alles mögliche beim mnapplet durch, doch nichts hilft.   :Sad: 

----------

## disi

Klingt fuer mich nach "default route"?

Wenn du nur bestimmte Rechner (IP Adressen) ueber VPN ansprechen willst kannst du die auch auf den vpn adapter legen wie etwa (nicht sicher mit der Syntax):

```
route add 10.0.0.1/32 tun0
```

und deine default route wieder auf deinen normal Router:

```
route add default gw 192.168.1.254
```

----------

